# Kde not working.



## SAJM (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is what I have
Dell E4300 Laptop
Freebsd 11.1 RELEASE #0 321309

I followed the kde install from the freebsd manual.

Here is what I got:

WARNING:
New keymap: In /etc/rc.conf replace keymap=uk.iso.kbd by keymap=uk


I did that and the warning ended but lost the £. If I change it back I get the £ back and the same warning  message. At this stage I opted for the £

I also get the following messages:
X server /usr/local/bin/X cannot be executed

and

X server for display :0 cannot be started, session disabled.

If I try and run startx I get: Command not found


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 3, 2018)

The correct command would be `startkde` unless you've set otherwise. Also remember that you need the following in your /etc/rc.conf.

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

If you're using kdm then it should start automatically.


----------



## SAJM (Feb 3, 2018)

All 3 entries you listed were already in rc. config. 

When I ran startkde I got:
$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server. 

I'm guessing the display configuration at present is just set up for a simple text screen and the full VGA driver specific to this laptop is not installed.


----------



## SAJM (Feb 5, 2018)

Ive been reading up on this and it seems to me that 

"The intel driver is part of the default options for x11/xorg. Actually, the default options of x11-drivers/xorg-drivers. Either way, it is installed by default"

If this is the case I do not have a display problem but am still no closer to starting KDE.


----------



## Snurg (Feb 5, 2018)

Post the output you get with `startx`.


----------



## SAJM (Feb 5, 2018)

Snurg said:


> Post the output you get with `startx`.



Command not found


----------



## Snurg (Feb 5, 2018)

X Window system is missing. Install it:

```
# pkg install xorg
```


----------



## SAJM (Feb 5, 2018)

Snurg said:


> X Window system is missing. Install it:
> 
> ```
> # pkg install xorg
> ```



AH! So KDE sits on top of X. Kinda obvious now I think of it. I just assumed
# *pkg install x11/kde4*
did it all.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 5, 2018)

Please see: Formatting Guidelines.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 5, 2018)

Uninstalling KDE first might be worthwhile. I don't think is should make any difference, but I've encountered where it does. First X then KDE if there are any issues.


----------



## SAJM (Feb 5, 2018)

Woo Hoo. It's working however I still have the keyboard error I eluded to in my original post.


----------

